# MY2010 550i ED delivery



## filstan (Aug 6, 2007)

The 12 hour rule was not adhered to, but having just returned last night and no computers easily available while up in the Austrian Alps I decided to just wait until I made it back home. Here are some of the photos. More to come in the next installment. The trip was fantastic and the car simply amazing. Exceeded my expectations and it just got better as the break in period got past 1200 miles. I will write more about the 550i with the next group of photos. 

Note the Black Anthracite Headliner with the cream interior worked out as I had hoped. Nice package with the Deep Sea Blue paint. This is indeed a very cool car. Best ride ever for me.


----------



## CrazyBimmer (Jul 1, 2002)

Beautiful car! Congrats!


----------



## STE92VE (Jun 12, 2006)

Best of luck with your new ride! Our plates are only 2 #'s apart! Hope you enjoyed your trip, ours was fantastic.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Very nice, Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## filstan (Aug 6, 2007)

Here are some more pictures. This trip was simply wonderful. I have traveled frequently to Europe over the past 30 years. The plan to get this car made this past week extra special. It was my second ED. My first was summer of 2007 to pick up a MY2008 535xi wagon. While that experience was cool in its own way, the car I just picked up with will replace a 3 year leased 2006 Audi A6 4.2 was just a step up above and beyond what I was expecting from a driving standpoint. 

The flight over via Lufthansa from Chicago to Munich was without a hitch. My wife and I upgraded to Business class for just $300 per person, that made some sense for the night flight and a shot at getting some more sleep in. We decided to stay top end hotel in Munich at the Mandarin Oriental. Most I ever spent on hotel, but I wanted my wife to say we did it after going frugal for so many years. Nice place to stay, but it should be. You pay for it!

We just walked around Munich on jet lag day. Had a few beers and a nice meal over at Schneider Weisse im Tal that was spitting distance form the hotel. You can never lose in there by the way. Large menu, authentic Bavarian cuisine, top end Weiss beer too. Also had a few Augustiner Edelstoff afterward at the walk in squeeze over at the Bratwurst Gloeckl by the Dom. That beer in there is always special. Nice way to end a first day. The bottle of wine we bought for a night cap probably wasn't necessary, but heh you don't spend a night at the Munich Mandarin Oriental very often so why not? This didn't help me for the Welt pick up the next morning, but I got there on time at 7:30 am. Took a cab for around 18 Euros as the Ubahn, Sbahn was running every 20 minutes on Sat. morning. Would have made me late. 

I ended up having about 45 minutes of free time after finishing the easy paper work. I decided to walk around the Welt and take it in. The interactive exhibits were cool it was all set up with lots of space. The Welt is a very impressive structure both inside and out was incredibly well designed. The feeling of open space was kind of unique. 

After a snack, lots of water, and a few needed espresso's I was ready to meet my ED rep. His name was Hanns and was he turned out to be a very good guy to guide me through the pick up and provide info about my new car. It's all done very impressively, from the simulator that details DTC, to the explanations about the technical strengths of the cars design. 

Then is was over to the balcony and my first view of the 550i. Down the stairs and there she was. I was impressed with the show and you know after all the thinking about paint color and interior design, I immediately felt good about my decisions. The car simply looks cool. I didn't need lots of explanations about the working of the 5 series, but Hanns answered all my questions. Most of my inquiries were directed to the new Idrive, break in questions from a person rather than printed answers. Hanns basically played it by the book.

I did ask him about the new 5 series and his answers were interesting. He said the design will be much more sporting lines than the current model and NOT anything like the new 7 series. He said from what he has heard the car will be very cool and BMW enthusiasts will be pleasantly surprised.

So I did my lap and got the hell out of there. It all took 1.5 hours to complete the pickup process. So strange and satisfying to be in this new car and driving down the Leopoldstrasse. I was immediately impressed with the power and sound of the this V8 engine as well and the feel of the car on these performance Continental tires. The car got a few approving and lingering side glances as I drove into the Altstadt. Picked up the wife and off we set for the Austria via Lindau Autobahn and A road towards Kaufbeuren/Kempten. Out of time but I will send more later.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Car looks terrific and the weather seems to be cooperating. Anxious to hear and see more.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

The car looks great. Congratulations! :thumbup:

BTW I saw you are from Elmhurst, IL. I grew up over in the St. Charles and Geneva area and still have lots of family out there.


----------



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow, I love it, especially the blue! That probably would've been my car if I didn't go w/ the M3!


----------



## M3-DCT (Mar 23, 2009)

*A classic*

Beautiful .. beautiful car .. ! To me this car .. this M-sport version .. could possibly be the best car in the world ... :thumbup: It flows so well together .. right from the wheels into the steering wheel. The M-sport package looks wonderful in Deep Sea Blue .. I would've gone natural brown .. but creme looks delightful nonetheless.

More information on how she drives please .. as much as you can .. we'll read every word .. we promise. . How does it feel at slow speeds, does the weight of the V8 show handling wise, how is the throttle response .. etc.

Once again .. great car .. great trip.


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

filstan said:


> My wife and I upgraded to Business class for just $300 per person, that made some sense for the night flight and a shot at getting some more sleep in.


At $300 I would upgrade even for a day flight.


----------



## filstan (Aug 6, 2007)

M3-DCT said:


> Beautiful .. beautiful car .. ! To me this car .. this M-sport version .. could possibly be the best car in the world ... :thumbup: It flows so well together .. right from the wheels into the steering wheel. The M-sport package looks wonderful in Deep Sea Blue .. I would've gone natural brown .. but creme looks delightful nonetheless.
> 
> More information on how she drives please .. as much as you can .. we'll read every word .. we promise. . How does it feel at slow speeds, does the weight of the V8 show handling wise, how is the throttle response .. etc.
> 
> Once again .. great car .. great trip.


Thanks, it was a famously great trip. I am still buzzing over being able to drive that car in such fantastic conditions for a week.

To answer a few questions. The 550i at slower speeds is comfortable in a lurking sort of manner. What I discovered as the week progessed was how much control the driver gets behind the wheel in just about any scenario. The 550i with the sport package tracks incredibly well. This is no doubt due to the performance tires and the suspension. The engine sound gives away what's under the hood at lower revs, and when the gas pedal goes down the engine just roars to life. When you want to just get out and go, the Sport button just lets the car explode. This was true in all driving situations where you want power. In regular aoutmatic mode, I thought the accelerator was maybe a shade down about 1-2 inches. In Sport mode forget it. The car just goes like a bat out of hell.

The weight of the car never made feel as though I was losing control in corners. The car is so well tuned. This is what makes the 550i and the M cars so impressive despite the higher weights of these newer models. Again it was the tires that just blew me away because they just gripped and let you feel there control. I was a little concerned initially after about 200 miles of break in that the tires would need some more time before I could push them, but apart from my wife asking me if I was crazy on some of the roads we drove up in the mountains, I couldn't believe how well this car cornered with increased speeds.

What I found incredible was going uphill on steep grades in automatic mode. The car just sensed what it needed to gain speed going up hill. I wanted more speed going up hills, I had all I wanted. It was ridiculous. I gave gas in manual mode in 2nd gear and could upshift to 3rd just like going on a flat road. Sport mode auto same thing. Sport mode manual, see ya later. The cool thing was I know this one road that leads up to our house in Ebnit, Austria. It's a one tracker in parts, but this road has it all from a driving standpoint. Local driving enthusiast friends of mine know their best times on this road. Their comment about the 550i after seeing it in action up there was "unf&*^ing believable". They were knocked out.

While I did some Autobahn work the first day testing 4500 rpms, and and then again on the highways on longer trip down through Switzerland towards Romagna, Italy to pick up some(400 liters) wine to bring back to Austria, I didn't really push the car hard because I was in break in period and on the Italy jaunt I was following some friends who were not pushing it. This all changed on Saturday when it was time to drop off the car back up in Munich at Harms. I knew when I exited the Bregenz tunnel and headed towards Lindau that the horses would soon be running just past the old border crossing into Germany. The welcoming O with a slash through it was the green flag. I pressed down the Sport button on the console and put the hammer down pretty hard with the accelerator and it was off the races. I had 1200 miles on at the this point and felt that I could test 5000-5200 rpms for a bit to see what I could get out of the V8. Basically, in Sport mode at 5000-5200 rpm you are at 130-138 mph quickly. What I discovered after having to back the speed off to 80-100 mph, a reload back to 130 plus found this strange sling shot feeling passing 110-115 mph. It was like there was a turbo kicking in, but of course that wasn't the case. Could this have been overdrive being activated? Anyway, I liked this feeling so much I did it 2-3 more times. My wife just thought I was crazy since I kept saying to her "isn't this cool?"

It gets better. Just past Memmingen heading towards Munich on the A96 there in my rear view mirror and coming up fast was yes! a silver convertible Porsche Carrerra(sp?). Big tires and I could hear this sucker coming. He passed me at around 125 mph and I was just cracking up. I knew I finally had someone to run with. We had to slow down for some construction and he was 2 cars ahead of me before the road opened up again. I jumped out when the road went from 1 lane to 2 and quickly pushed to 5200 rpm and what appeared to 138-140 mph. No sooner was Ithere and the Porsche passed me at what must have been 150-160mph. How cool was this? I was tempted to give the 550i all it was worth, but in good conscience I didn't want to push the engine too hard even though it is leased car. If I had to do it over again I would have probably pushed up to 6000 rpm just to see what speed I could get. I kept the Porsche in sight, but the game was over at that point. He knew it and I knew, but man it was sure fun for awhile. I had some more fun with this guy later as we had to slow for some short tunnels. I rolled down the windows in there and downshifted. The sound of that BMW V8 was incredible in the tunnel and with the Porsche just in front this was a stereo engine growl of major league cool.

The 550i at 130-140 MPH handles like a dream. Complete feeling of control. It was a little windy, but the car just cut it like a knife and hard into some corners. Tracked better than I thought it would. All in all this car is simply wonderful to drive. I am so happy I went in this direction. Would have preferred getting a manual trans, but in Chicago, traffic can be brutal. It just didn't make sense. If you are out of big city traffic day to day though I would recommend getting a manual 6 speed. When in doubt press the "Sport" button.

Hated dropping off at Harms and coming home, but it was easy to get there and the paper signing process took very little time. Cab came in 5 minutes and I got a ride in Audi A6 that the driver pumped up to 200-220 out FJS airport, for the final leg home to Chicago. I love the Munich airport. Good food in there and some great beers. Get there early if you are flying home. Great place to kill some time as far as airports are concerned. Looking forward to taking delivery down at Greenville hopefully in 5 weeks or so.


----------



## MrBones (Oct 26, 2007)

Your wife didn't go to the Welt?


----------



## filstan (Aug 6, 2007)

No, she was tired from a grueling work schedule and decided to take some extra sleep. No problem by me. We will do it again. She loves the car and enjoyed the ride.
ED, there is no substitute.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

filstan said:


> ED, there is no substitute.


That should slogan for this thread.
Congratulation and thank for sharing .:thumbup:


----------



## Escondido (Sep 14, 2006)

*Thanks for the post*

Now that I am gearing up for my own ED in October it is fun to read the great energy that people get from the trip! Really liking the color on your 550. I am ordering the same blue on a 535 but with natural brown. I have saddle in my 335 (ED 01/07) and like it enough for a repeat. Thanks again, Congratulations!!:thumbup:


----------



## filstan (Aug 6, 2007)

I wanted to add a comment about the night before taking delivery of your car via ED. Bring a sleeping tablet of some sort. I didn't follow my own advice and forgot to take one. Woke up at 3:30-4:00 am and could not get back to sleep, knowing I was getting this new car in a few hours. Also, try and schedule a early morning 7:30 appointment as it gives you more time to do what you want the once you get the car out of the Welt.


----------



## john lance (Oct 15, 2005)

filstan said:


> I wanted to add a comment about the night before taking delivery of your car via ED. Bring a sleeping tablet of some sort. I didn't follow my own advice and forgot to take one. Woke up at 3:30-4:00 am and could not get back to sleep, knowing I was getting this new car in a few hours. Also, try and schedule a early morning 7:30 appointment as it gives you more time to do what you want the once you get the car out of the Welt.


Wow! It's usually the other way around, that most of us over-sleep on the first morning after flying from the USA into Europe. The last thing needed would be a sleeping pill. It must have been the excitement of what lay ahead that was the cause.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

MB330 said:


> That should slogan for this thread.
> Congratulation and thank for sharing .:thumbup:


Yea, once you get a car via ED I don't know how you can get one any other way. Almost got an Infiniti G37 this time around and the thought of just going down to the dealer and picking it up just seemed so... mundane... :thumbdwn:


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Nice report, nice photos. Enjoy the new baby when she arrives stateside. :thumbup:


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Awesome write up!! Sounds like just a fabulous car.


----------



## nu bee (May 1, 2005)

filstan said:


> The flight over via Lufthansa from Chicago to Munich was without a hitch. My wife and I upgraded to Business class for just $300 per person, that made some sense for the night flight and a shot at getting some more sleep in.


How did you get an upgrade for $300 - all we could find was about $3000 ??

-Harry


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Was it one of those upgrade offers when you picked up your tickets at the airport? Alot of times they seem to offer those upgrades there for the unused seats.


----------



## filstan (Aug 6, 2007)

nu bee said:


> How did you get an upgrade for $300 - all we could find was about $3000 ??
> 
> -Harry


I am not sure how the upgrades ended up costing so little a few weeks ago. My thoughts range from the fact I am a Miles and More member with Lufthansa/Star Alliance, which helps. In this case I think it was just a special deal or offer. The check in person said they were surprised the upgrade was so inexpensive. I also believe there were plenty of extra seats in Business Class on this flight so the airline tried to move them if possible. I have found that you can usually get the night flight over to Europe from $300-600 above the Economy fare. That puts the total ticket value anywhere from $1100-1300. I am content to fly back in coach. I have been getting upgraded flying out Chicago via Swiss the past 2 years and the price hasn't been that bad. Better deal than buying a full Business class ticket anyway. Get to the airport a bit early and just ask when you are checking in with your bags if is possible to upgrade and find out what it costs. 
Good luck!


----------



## term56 (Feb 17, 2009)

Great write-up and Beautiful car! Did you have any problem fitting *400 liters *of wine?-How much did you bring home? Enjoy!


----------



## 04SSHD (May 29, 2006)

what a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## filstan (Aug 6, 2007)

term56 said:


> Great write-up and Beautiful car! Did you have any problem fitting *400 liters *of wine?-How much did you bring home? Enjoy!


I only brought back a smaller 20 liter bottle in the 550i. You can see where the rest of it was transported in the van of our Austrian friends. It was pretty funny that we decided to dress up the big balloons with hats and coats. It really looked like there were 3 people sitting back there when viewing from behind on the road. The 400 liters of new crop Sangiovese (probably 50-10 liters less by now) currently rests happily in Ebnit, Austria with 100 liters in our cellar at house 29. Didn't bring any back, but it will be there when I return this summer. I hope...
:drink::drink:


----------



## term56 (Feb 17, 2009)

Now it makes sense! Thanks for the pics - I might have even given up a ride in your 550i to be in the back of the van with a very long straw. Looks like
you have a lot to enjoy on your return this summer.


----------



## filstan (Aug 6, 2007)

term56 said:


> Now it makes sense! Thanks for the pics - I might have even given up a ride in your 550i to be in the back of the van with a very long straw. Looks like
> you have a lot to enjoy on your return this summer.


Yes, this wine is very good as a table offering. My friends have rigged a beer keg to hold the wine. Head space is filled with food grade oxygen so you can dispense wine on tap. Bring down a liter carafe, fill it, and take a seat for awhile. Quality really holds up over time, although it doesn't last over a year.


----------



## dm5272 (Aug 31, 2007)

I like it! I like the color, I like the wheels!
More pics????
I may see you around since Im in Naperville 
What are you doing for the winter? My 7 (and wifeys 6) are pretty much useless in 1 inch of snow without the winter tires set.


----------



## filstan (Aug 6, 2007)

dm5272 said:


> I like it! I like the color, I like the wheels!
> More pics????
> I may see you around since Im in Naperville
> What are you doing for the winter? My 7 (and wifeys 6) are pretty much useless in 1 inch of snow without the winter tires set.


I get out to Naperville every few weeks. I am definitely buying winter tires for this car. I was amazed how good the performance tires are though. Beyond anything I have ever driven before. I have a few more photos and will post them up soon if people are interested.


----------



## filstan (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks like the Don Pasquale cargo ship is about 100 miles out of port in the US of A. Delivery to the Performance Center can't be far off Whoohoo! Not bad for a April 25 drop off.


----------



## voltigeur (Jun 29, 2008)

-

Absolutely gorgeous 5er: may you have many enjoyable and safe kays' (kms/mi) driving.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow. When I find a wine I really like, the Spousal Unit starts looking at me sideways when I grandly order up a case. A 400 liter order of Sangiovese that's only good for a year? Everybody in Ebnit must stay off the roads after dinnertime.


----------



## c41006 (Apr 29, 2009)

congrats on the new car it sounds like blast


----------



## filstan (Aug 6, 2007)

boothguy said:


> Wow. When I find a wine I really like, the Spousal Unit starts looking at me sideways when I grandly order up a case. A 400 liter order of Sangiovese that's only good for a year? Everybody in Ebnit must stay off the roads after dinnertime.


The wine was split up between 6 people. Our allotment should suffice for the time we are in there for 2009. Friends of ours make the trip to Italy each year to get fresh supplies. I drink more beer up there anyway as do most. The draft beer system we have was one of the first things we thought of as essential when we bought the house 9 years ago.


----------



## snowfreak323 (Apr 30, 2008)

filstan said:


> It was like there was a turbo kicking in, but of course that wasn't the case. Could this have been overdrive being activated?


I am not sure about the new V8s, but for my 540 there is a sensor in the gas pedal where the engine does not open all the valves unless the pedal is compressed quickly, which can give it that sort of "turbo boost" feeling.

Congrats on the delivery!!!!!! :thumbup:

Reading these stories was my motivation in college. Hopefully i can do one of my own in a year or so


----------

